# squash problems



## justintime (May 4, 2010)

I tarnsplanted some yellow summer and some acorn about a week ago. I now have a few plants where the leaves are going yellow then turning black and brittle , the same plants also have new green growth in the center of the plant . This is my first time with squash I do not know if this is normal or do I have a problem.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

justintime said:


> I tarnsplanted some yellow summer and some acorn about a week ago. I now have a few plants where the leaves are going yellow then turning black and brittle , the same plants also have new green growth in the center of the plant . This is my first time with squash I do not know if this is normal or do I have a problem.


 Thats pretty typical for most transplants, they refer it as "transplant shock". Old growth takes a hit and the new growth takes over. Just keep them well watered, and they will be fine. Also hold off on fertilizing them right now, let them settle in, then in a week or so start the fertilizer cycle.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

A very good book to have on hand is: _Rodales Garden Problem Solver _by Jeff Ball. It's helped me out many times.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Not one came up in my corn and bean patch this year, i will get some plants this week and give it another shot.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

It might also be a squash vine borer, a naughty little bug that lays it eggs on the leaves and then a worm hatches and crawls down the stem and burrows into the stem and starts eating..The plant turns yellow starts to droop and then will turn black and die out.
You can check for them by looking for a hole near the base in the stem and with a flashlight at night shine thru the vines and you can see the worm in there- just either poke it with a big needle or you can slice it carefully length wise and dig him out and then cover the sliced area with soil and the plant will sometimes recover.
squash vine borer information and pictures.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

kyfarmer, that's weird. We had to replant our corn and green beans too. I had less than a fourth come up. Waiting to see how the re-plants do.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

When squash vines spread out it's a good idea to throw some dirt over the vines in a few places. The vines will send out roots so if a squash borer gets in there it won't kill the entire plant.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> When squash vines spread out it's a good idea to throw some dirt over the vines in a few places. The vines will send out roots so if a squash borer gets in there it won't kill the entire plant.


Hehehe I've done that and it does help but I just can't resist going out there with the light and the big sewing needle or the big needles that come with the ink refill kits and just stabbing them suckers to death, and besides it gives the neighbors more things to wonder about me! I'm sure that they all stand around and mention that the town ding dong was out in the garden with the flashlight again, :scratch :dunno:who knows what she was up to this time!
Bwahahahaha if they only knew!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Emerald said:


> Hehehe I've done that and it does help but I just can't resist going out there with the light and the big sewing needle or the big needles that come with the ink refill kits and just stabbing them suckers to death, and besides it gives the neighbors more things to wonder about me! I'm sure that they all stand around and mention that the town ding dong was out in the garden with the flashlight again, :scratch :dunno:who knows what she was up to this time!
> Bwahahahaha if they only knew!


 Yikes!!! remind me to be very calm around you if we ever get together, you take a lot of pleasure in "stabbing".:ignore:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> Yikes!!! remind me to be very calm around you if we ever get together, you take a lot of pleasure in "stabbing".:ignore:


:ssshon't tell everyone!! There is just a certain satifaction on stabbing those little boogers!
And besides every body should get a bit stabby once in a while, very therapeutic. Yet not a crime!:2thumb:


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Speaking of borers, I've got them on the fruit. My lone pumpkin that has started is rife with them. It's my first time with the gourd family; any suggestions on worm control from you more experienced folks? I cross-posted this question in recipes, so maybe next year I don't have to BUY my squash for the casserole!


----------

